# Using a CAT refiner? And who?



## Youngmogul (Jan 21, 2010)

OK... If anyone has read my introduction post, You know that I have about 125 CPU's that im going to experiment with as far as gold extraction goes... But another thing that im interested in is CATs... If I was to accumulate a large number of them, then gut the "combs", Are there places, refiners, that will refine them? If so, does anyone want to speak on the most reputable? I would have access to 1000's at a pretty good rate if it would be worth the time, and I was able to use other's expertise. Also, do refiners send back the refined nuggets, biscuits, flakes etc.... minus their fee's or do they only send you a check? I've never had any experience in refining. Sorry if I seem "noobish" lmao  

Dustin


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

I was readin up on the Cat topic here in the forum and see where someone was directed to sell the Cats on E-bay.. If they couldn't acquire 1000's to send to a refiner. How does a buyer (on ebay) know what type of Cats he is buying if they are in bulk... Say 10 at a time... And if someone was buying 10-20 at a time on e-bay, whats the market price per piece at the moment? I do have immediate access to a bunch of'em, just looking for the quickest way to turn em' in the short term.. Though long term I'd be more interested in a serious business model than E-bay.

Dustin


----------



## Anonymous (May 11, 2010)

I am curious about the first question as well. 

Are there any refiners that will process the crushed biscuit powder ? Is it worth it ?


----------



## Alex (May 24, 2010)

Are you gentlemen interested in European refinery?


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2010)

hey razz this is my 1st time on this site and to tell ya the truth im not a pc guy at all . i do demo derbys and just sold my cats to a guy . brought in 17 and got $700 and they wree all ford cats witch is ths bottom of the barrel cat besides aftermarket cats im thinking about getting into the refinary bizz if it is something a guy can do on a small scale just getting into the bissiness . im in north dakota . you ?


----------



## Anonymous (May 24, 2010)

hey alex outdooresman here can you tell me how to refine the metal out of cats and sell the metal to buyers . i really want to get into the scrap metal and refining business so ill need to know all the inn and outs of what to do and correct way to go about things . or if any one else out there can help . please add a comment


----------



## butcher (May 26, 2010)

Their is alot of information on catalytic converters written in the forum, there are also posts about decanning, refining the metals from them, clues as to what to expect in metals they may contain,some info on a few people who will buy, if the price is fair some here on the forum will buy, if you decide to refine do some studying on the process, lots of information here, ask question when you run into them.


----------



## Alex (May 26, 2010)

outdooresman33 said:


> hey alex outdooresman here can you tell me how to refine the metal out of cats and sell the metal to buyers . i really want to get into the scrap metal and refining business so ill need to know all the inn and outs of what to do and correct way to go about things . or if any one else out there can help . please add a comment



Hi, outdooresman!
Well, I suppose refining is the kind of subject that can't be just described in one or two sentences. 
People involved in it are learning for years. If you just started to think about this business, probably first thing you need to learn is everything about converter itself (kinds, metal content, then markets, competition and so on). During that time I'm sure you'll come up with more specific questions, which will be easier to answer.
However you can try to meet with large collector in your area and say that you can sell to him certain amount of converters. If you get lucky he can give you more info and probably even catalogue.
If you would be located in Europe then we'd arranged a meeting and figured out ways of collaboration.
Good luck.


----------



## butcher (May 26, 2010)

A good place to start is LaserSteves web site, Hokes book is a must read for refiners wanting to be successful, look through forum posts, Steve has a good DVD on the subject at a fair price, Lou has some great information also with some study a feller can be on the road to getting these metals out of the can, but with any thing education is the key, and we cannot just hand that to you in a package or a few posts, you must work for it, its kind of like panning for gold, it is a lot of work for that little bit of metal, but it is rewarding work, I find the education from refining as valuable as the metals I get.


----------

